# Practical Seamanship : Essential Skills for the Modern Sailor



## أهل الحديث (11 أغسطس 2007)

Practical Seamanship : Essential Skills for the Modern Sailor
By Steve Dashew,&nbspLinda Dashew, 
* Publisher: Beowulf Pub Co
* Number Of Pages: 644
* Publication Date: 2001-02-16
* ISBN / ASIN: 1930086016 

*Book Description:
Before the advent of satellite navigation, radar and electronic charts, you had to learn the art of seamanship through experience, both good and bad. After enough close calls and a few hard knocks, you developed a feel for the sea and its moods. You became aware of the subtle messages in the sky, the shape of the waves, the smell of the land. With practice you improved your boat handling and the ability to react instantly to a change in the situation. This is what kept you safe and got you to your destination.

These days everyone carries a GPS and a boat full of electronics. As a result, the essential skills developed over thousands of years of sailing are slowly being lost. Modern electronics are a wonderful step forward when they work, but they are no substitute for seamanship.

THE PEACE OF MIND WHICH COMES FROM KNOWING...

Even the old salts wouldn't want to give up their modern systems. So how do you acquire "sea sense" without learning the hard way? The answer to this puzzle lies in Steve and Linda Dashew's eighth book, Practical Seamanship - Essential Skills for the Modern Sailor. This new reference tool provides the foundation on which to build and improve your seamanship skills.

Covering more than 930 topics, with over 800 detailed illustrations, it is the most thorough and detailed book ever written on the subject. From preparation and boat handling (under sail and power), to working on deck, you'll be inspired by the breadth and depth of knowledge at your fingertips. The section on watchkeeping alone covers 84 subjects and has 79 illustrations, including the most detailed instructions for collision avoidance ever written. There is extensive information about tropical seamanship and an in-depth look at cruising in ice. You may never need to cross a harbor entrance with a breaking bar, but if you do, what you learn in Practical Seamanship could save your vessel.

Numerous subjects are covered which have not been previously discussed in the yachting press.

Critical topics such as assessing anchorage safety are covered in extensive detail. You'll even find a section on handling dinghies in a variety of conditions. And if you ever lose your engine, and need to use the dinghy as a tug, it covers a numerous methods to get the job done right.

FORMULA FOR CRUISING SUCCESS

When you read Practical Seamanship - Essential Skills for the Modern Sailor you'll not only benefit from the Dashews' 200,000 plus miles of actual seagoing experience in every conceivable condition, but also from the skills and techniques handed down over centuries of sailing. Once you've read Practical Seamanship - Essential Skills for the Modern Sailor, every experience you have aboard will be viewed in a different light. Your learning curve will be shortened. You and your crew will become better sailors, and your enjoyment level will increase. And if you ever find yourself in an emergency situation, your reaction times will be much faster.

MORE THAN JUST A BOOK

More than just a book, Practical Seamanship is the latest part of the Dashews' "Cruising Essentials" Toolkit Series, a suite of groundbreaking reference works engineered to be effective tools both on and offshore. The rich, detailed illustrations, executive summaries and quick reference checklists help you find information fast, and the Dashews' extensive experience and easygoing writing style combined with real world examples makes for enjoyable reading. (The other books in this series are all available at Amazon.com: Offshore Cruising Encyclopedia, Mariner's Weather Handbook, and Surviving the Storm.)

You'll find yourself constantly referring to these books, both at home and offshore. That's why they're built tough with extra heavy binding, designed to reference-library specifications.

Practical Seamanship: In all, 644 pages are packed with over 800 detailed illustrations, covering every aspect of traditional and modern seamanship. Available as book only (ISBN 1930086016); searchable, hyperlinked CD-ROM (ISBN 1930086024); or book/CD-ROM set (ISBN 1930086032).​*
http://rapidshare.com/files/22334392/Practical_Seamanship.pdf​


----------



## أسد الرحمن (11 أغسطس 2007)

الله عليك عليك أخي محب الله و الله ما قصرت


----------



## Eng-Maher (17 مارس 2010)

يرفع للافاده ***********


----------



## SAIF.A.GHANNAI (30 مارس 2010)

The file could not be found. Please check the download link. .


----------

